

Reverse engineering the latest Facebook worm - gdeglin
http://gdeglin.blogspot.com/2010/09/reverse-engineering-latest-facebook.html

======
swiftalphaone
Very interesting stuff. I really like articles like this that dive into to the
technical side of things. We need more of this on HN. Keep up the good work

~~~
gdeglin
Thanks! If anyone sees another FB, twitter, or Google worm spreading send it
over to me and I'll be happy to see how that one works too.

